# The Jetsaw Project



## rocky1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Oh yeah... I can see the Wood Barterites lined up for one of these!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm in!! Where do I put my deposit!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Jul 20, 2016)

TAKE MY MONEY!


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 20, 2016)

Okay, I'm drooling! Most incredible! Love my current Stihl, but this would be lightyears better. Chuck


----------



## JohnF (Jul 20, 2016)

Absolutely.


----------



## frankp (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm missing something. How would this be any better? You might run the chain faster, but that's just going to cause friction and heat that dulls the chains even faster. It's very cool but wouldn't be any better, practically speaking, at least not for any reason I can come up with at this time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 20, 2016)

frankp said:


> I'm missing something. How would this be any better? You might run the chain faster, but that's just going to cause friction and heat that dulls the chains even faster. It's very cool but wouldn't be any better, practically speaking, at least not for any reason I can come up with at this time.



Of course we have to have an engineer type to come along with logic....... ..............

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 20, 2016)

I'd be waiting for the turbine exhaust to light everything on fire

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 20, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm in!! Where do I put my deposit!!!


Oh cool~! Greg's making my saw better!!! Yay!!! 




frankp said:


> How would this be any better? *It's very cool *


Right there Frank...no other reason than to say...I have a Jet saw....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 20, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh cool~! Greg's making my saw better!!! Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Right there Frank...no other reason than to say...I have a Jet saw....



Hey I have a Jet saw - so I am cool??? Actually I have 2- a bandsaw and a TS.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 20, 2016)

yes mike.....you can be one of the cool kids.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 20, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> yes mike.....you can be one of the cool kids.



Hotdiggetydoggers!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 20, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Hey I have a Jet saw - so I am cool??? Actually I have 2- a bandsaw and a TS.....



Do they make good workbenches like your lathe?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 20, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Do they make good workbenches like your lathe?



The TS does some of the time but the bandsaw works daily....

TS is a much better bench then lathe- That damn thing is almost useless...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 21, 2016)

frankp said:


> I'm missing something. How would this be any better? You might run the chain faster, but that's just going to cause friction and heat that dulls the chains even faster. It's very cool but wouldn't be any better, practically speaking, at least not for any reason I can come up with at this time.


It's not about being better, it's about doing it just because you can! Just because it's cool! Just because I like a turbine jet anything! 
A v8 in a motorcycle is rediculous, and yet we do it and it's cool!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## frankp (Jul 22, 2016)

@woodtickgreg I understand the cool factor. Comments here, that I first read as serious but now think may have been joking, implied this might be some kind of actual improvement. Personally, I think a $3000 18 inch chainsaw might be a bit too much "cool" for my wallet but, then again, so is a V8 motorcycle :)


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 22, 2016)

@frankp Yup too rich for my wallet as well. But if I had the cash I'd be tinkering with all kinds of cool stuff like that. Hmmm......maybe a turbine moped would be cool, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## deltatango (Aug 8, 2016)

Wow - that's an older thread but I'm new here, so it's new to me. Man! That's awesome!
Did you see the quality of the cut he made? Looked like it was planed.
Oh yeah, I'll take a couple of those.
And I thought my hydraulic shop saw was cool. Whoa - that's amazing!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 8, 2016)

They can never be practical nor approved by the feds. It does after all shoot flames which is not good in a tinderbox of hot dry underbrush. Plus, chain speed is limited by the laws of physics on many levels, and it eats fuel like a fat kid plowing through a box of twinkies. Which is an ironic analogy since fat kids eating twinkies have been said to be able to _"go through a box of twinkies like a chainsaw through toothpicks!"_

But it's cool and I want one anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## deltatango (Aug 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> They can never be practical nor approved by the feds.
> But it's cool and I want one anyway.



Heck yeah, me too!!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 8, 2016)

That is the Stihl O mg


----------



## Kevin (Aug 8, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That is the Stihl O mg


----------



## deltatango (Aug 8, 2016)

Stihl Oh My Gawd!!! (O mg)


----------



## TimR (Aug 8, 2016)

Gotta love anything powered by jet engines...you guys will especially like #1 on the list

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## deltatango (Aug 8, 2016)

Yowzers that's wild. I do like #1 actually, lol.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 9, 2016)

Yup, I like a jet powered anything!


----------



## JohnF (Aug 9, 2016)

Brings to mind a story I heard many years ago, I'm thinking it was on Paul Harvey's radio show. Seems a couple guys got ahold of a jet engine and strapped it onto their car and took it out for a spin in the desert down in Arizona. When they found the wreck they said the disc pads on the front end had no lining left and the backings were welded to the rotors. I'll betcha they were standing on that pedal... damn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 9, 2016)

A jet powered skate board is #8? A jet powered tractor is #1? *Ken Warby is not even on the list?* Sheesh!!!

I started a new thread about Ken and his son here.


----------

